# 2.5L basic info



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Engine

170 hp @ 5700 rpm
177 torq @ 4200 rpm 
5 cylinders 20 valves 4 per cylinder 
Compression ratio: 9:5:1 
Dual overhead cams with VVT

5-cylinder I engine
Displacement 2480cm^3
Firing Order
1-2-4-5-3
Bore is 3.25 in. (82.5mm)
Stroke is 3.65 in. (92.8mm)
4 Valves per cylinder (2 intake, 2 exhaust)

Spark Plugs
Gap: 1.0 - 1.1 mm (0.039 - 0.043 in) 
Torque: 25 Nm (18 ft-lb)


Spark plug and misc info










Transmission ratios
mkv 5speed









02Q gti 6speed









mkv 09g automatic 6speed









i guess this would help those who wonder what the main and basic differences are between which engines, which codes, um.. well its a lot of info i guess.

stock (most are hollow, see wall thickness):

A3 Ambition/S-Line: 22,5 x 3,5 / 20,7 x 2,8

Golf V GTI: 23,6 x 3,5 / 21,7 x 3,0

Golf V R32: 22,0 solid / 21,7 x 3,0 (4-motion)

Golf VI GTI: 23,6 x 3,5 / 21,7 x 3,0 PR-0BF or 21,7 x 3,6 PR-0BM (DCC?)

Golf VI R: 22,0 solid / 21,7 x 3,6 (4-motion)

Scirocco R: 23,6 x 3,5 / 21,7 x 3,6

Touran 170 PS: 23,0 solid / 21,7 x 3,0

Passat R36: 23,6 solid / 21,7 x 3,6 (4-motion)

Sharan 2011: 24.0 mm solid / 20.0 mm solid


after market (almost all are solid):

H&R 'small': 26 / 22 mm

Eibach AntiRoll: 26 / 23 mm

KW clubsport: 26 / 23 mm

VW Racing: 26 / 23 mm

H&R 'big': 28 / 24 mm (there's also 28 mm rear bar at AWE)

H&R 4-motion: 25 / 25 mm

Autotech: 25 x 3,5 / 25 x 3,5 mm (tube/hollow)

Whiteline: 24 / 24 mm (triple adjustable)

Neuspeed: 25 / 25 mm (+ 28 mm rear; tube/hollow)

Black Forest Stabila: ? / 25 mm 

APR/Hotchkis: 27 / 27 mm (tube/hollow)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

SAI info

SAI pump (same for all years)









pics of the SAI on a CBTA (09)



















this is where the sai connected on previous years.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*battery relocation info:*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4912699-Battery-relocation-to-trunk

http://shop.optimabatteries.com/pro..._number=35/1737.0.1.1.54219.53659.0.0.0?pp=8&

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TAY-48000/

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TAY-48101/

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TAY-48100/

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/TAY-48200/

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tranny swap info:*

http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/...ne!-Automatic-to-manual-swap-MKV-Rabbit-Jetta

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4171945-2.5l-Engine-and-6Speed-GTI-transmission/page2

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Tranny-swap...-from-auto-to-6spd.-(2.5L-jetta)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5280889-tranny-swap-in-proceess


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Volkswagen Approved Engine Oils

502 00 - Gasoline engines
505 00 - Diesel engines
504 00 / 507 00 - Gasoline and Diesel engines

Note: NOT ALL OILS ON THE FOLLOWING LIST MAY BE AVAILABLE IN NORTH AMERICA

Brand Name SAE - Spec. VW - Standard

ACT Voltronic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
AD Parts AD SDI SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Adamol Adamol Multitop PDI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Addinol Addinol Eco Light SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Addinol Addinol Extra light MV 038 SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Addinol Addinol Extra Power MV 0538 LE SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Addinol Addinol Giga light MV 0530 LL SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Addinol Addinol Light MV 0546 PD SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Addinol Addinol Mega Star SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Addinol Addinol Semi synth MV 1047 SAE 10W-40 50500/50501
Addinol Addinol Super light MV 0546 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Addinol High Star SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Addinol Mega Light MV0539 LE SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Adnoc Adnoc Image SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Adnoc Adnoc Image SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Adnoc Adnoc Pearl SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Agip Agip 7004 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Agip Agip 7008 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Agip Agip Extra HTS SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Agip Agip Formula FUTURE SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Agip Agip Sy nthetic PC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Agip IP SINTIAX 505 EXCLUSIV SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Agip Sint Evolution SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Agip Sint Turbo Diesel Evolution SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Agip Tecsint SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Agip Tecsint SL SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Aral Aral HighTronic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Aral Aral P 426 SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Aral Aral SuperSynth SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Aral Aral SuperTronic SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Aral Aral SuperTronic G SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Aral Aral SuperTronic Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Aral Aral Tronic 431 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Armorine Couguar SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Astris Astris Matro L-3 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Auto-Teile-Ring Cartechnic Motorenöl SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Auto-Teile-Ring Cartechnic Motorenöl Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Auto-Teile-Ring Cartechnic Motorenöl MS SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Avia Avia Synth SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Avia Avia Synth Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Beijing Tongy i Petroleum Xin Gai Nian SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Blu Lubricants Inc Blu Synthetic SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
BP BP EuroSpirit SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
BP BP Prof essional EURO Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
BP BP Visco 5000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
BP BP Visco 5000 C SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
BP BP Visco 7000 SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
BP BP Visco 7000 Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
BP BP Visco 7000 Sport SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
BP BP Visco 7000 Turbo Diesel SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
BP BP Visco 7000 Turbo Diesel Sport SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
BP BP Visco 7000M SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
BP BP Visco Special V SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
BP BP Visco Special V SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
BP Meister-Öl Leichtlauf -Motorenöl SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
BP Meister-Öl Leichtlauf -Motorenöl SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Bucher AG MOTOREX PROFILE V-XL SAE 5W/40 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Bucher AG MOTOREX Select LA-X SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Bucher AG MOTOREX Select SP-X SAE 10W/40 SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Bucher AG MOTOREX Select SP-X SAE 5W/30 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Caltex Caltex Havoline Ultra V SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Carat ad-Diesel PD Oil SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Carat ad-High Tech Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Carat ad-Synt Oil SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Cartechnic CARTECHNIC Motorenöl Pumpe- SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
Castrol Adamol Multitop PDI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
VW Oil Standards
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Castrol Castrol Edge Formula RS SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Edge Sport SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Edge Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol Formula SLX SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Formula SLX Long Tec Turbo Diesel SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Formula SLX Professional Powerflow SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol GTX 9 Magnatec SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Diesel B4 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Diesel B4 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Diesel C3 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol SLX SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol SLX Longtec SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional B4 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Diesel SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional LL03 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Longtec SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Longtec SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional OE SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow C3 SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow Longlife SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional VW SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol SLX Turbo-Diesel SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Syntec SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Syntec 0W-30 European Formula SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Syntec European Formula SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol TXT 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol TXT 507 00 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Castrol Castrol TXT Softec Plus SL SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Cepsa Cepsa Star Mega Synthetic SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Cepsa Cepsa Star Mega Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Cepsa Cepsa Star TDI Sy nt SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Chevron Caltex Havoline Fully Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Chevron Havoline Synthetic DS SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Chevron Havoline Ultra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Chevron Havoline Ultra S SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Chevron Havoline Ultra S SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Chevron Havoline Ultra S SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Chevron Havoline Ultra V SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Cyclon Hellas Cyclon F1 Racing SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
De Oliebron TOR Extendo SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
De Oliebron TOR Specialsynth SAE 5W-40 50501
Delek Delkol Motorsynth FE SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Delek Delkol Motorsynth TDI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Denicol Denicol Pro Syn 4 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Denicol Denicol Syn Extra Long Life III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Duckhams Duckhams QS Premium MO SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Elf Elf Excellium SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Elf Elf Excellium C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Elf Elf Excellium DID SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Elf Elf Excellium DID SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Elf Elf Excellium DID SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Elf Elf Excellium Full tech SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Elf Elf Solaris LSX SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Engen Petroleum Engen Formula 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Engen Petroleum Engen Xtreme SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
ENI R&M Division Agip Formula Prestige SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Enoc Protec X-treme SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Esso Esso 505 01 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Esso Esso Megatron SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Esso Esso Ultron SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Esso Esso Ultron Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Esso Megatron SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Esso Motor Oil Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Esso Tecar Leichtlaufmotorenoel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Esso Tecar Motorenoel 505 01 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Esso Tecar Supersyn SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Eurol Eurol Super Lite SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Eurol Eurol Turbo DI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Eurol XADO SL/CF SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Fina Fina Delta 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Fina Fina First 500 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Fina Fina First 600 SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
FL Selenia Aktual Fully Synth SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
FL Selenia Pulsar Progress SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
FL Selenia Selenia Benzina Multi Valves Generation SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
FL Selenia Selenia Diesel Common Rail Generation SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
FL Selenia Selenia DIGITECH SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
FL Selenia Selenia K SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
FL Selenia Selenia K Pure Energy SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
FL Selenia Selenia Multipower C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
FL Selenia Selenia Performer SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
FL Selenia Selenia WR SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN GT1 Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN GT1 PRO C-3 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN Supersyn SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN Supersyn SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN Supersyn SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Fuchs Labo RC SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Fuchs Labo Syntha High Tech Synthese SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Fuchs TITAN Formel MC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Fuchs Titan GT1 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Fuchs TITAN Supersyn LONGLIFE SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Fuchs TITAN Supersyn PLUS SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Galp energia Galp Energy Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Galp energia Galp Energy Premium Plus SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Galp energia Galp Energy SP SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Galp energia Galp Energy Ultra LS SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Galp energia Galp Formula 1 Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Galp energia Galp Formula 505 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Galp energia Galp Formula 505 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Galp energia Galp Formula TD Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Galp energia Galp Formula XLD SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Gamaparts GAMAPARTS Super LL SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
GEMA Formula SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
GEMA Formula S SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Ginouves York 742 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Ginouves York 848 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Ginouves York 940 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Ginouves York 948 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
GMC Oil GML Oil Eternity TDI SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Gulf Gulf Formula GX SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula G SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula G SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula GVX SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula ULE SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Gulf Oil Gulf Formular G SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Gulf Oil Gulf TEC Plus SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Gulf Oil Gulf Ultrasynth SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Igol Igol Profive 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Igol Igol Profive Gold SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Igol Igol Profive Silver SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Igol Process 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Igol Process Compact M SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
INA INA Delta Sint SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
INA INA Millennium SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Iranol Iranol 30,000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Jet Jet Top Level SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Kendall Motor Oil Kendall GT-1 Full Synthetic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Kroon-Oil Helar SP LL03 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Kuttenkeuler Sorotec Pdi SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Kuwait Petroleum Q8 Formula Excel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Kuwait Petroleum Q8 Formula V Long Life SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Kuwait Petroleum Q8 Motoroil 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Diesel High Tech SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Leichlauf HC 7 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Leichtlauf Special LL SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Longtime High Tech SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Nachfüllöl SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Pro-Engine M 300 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Pro-Engine M 400 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Pro-Engine M 500 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Pro-Engine M 600 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Profi Premium SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Synthoil Longtime SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Top Tec 4100 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Top Tec 4200 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Longpan Petrochemical Sonic 9000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Lotos Lotos Economic SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Lotos Lotos Economic SL/CF SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Lotos Lotos Syntetic SL/SJ/CF/CD SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Lotos Lotos Traffic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Lotos Lotos Traffic Diesel 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Lotos Lotos Traffic Thermal Control SL/CF SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Lotos Lotos Traffic Turbodiesel CF SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Lukoil Lukoil Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Lukoil Lukoil-Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Meguin megol Motorenoel Compatible SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Meguin megol Motorenoel Low Emission SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Meguin megol Motorenoel New Generation SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Meguin megol Motorenoel Power Synt SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Meguin megol Motorenoel Super Leichtlauf Multisynth SAE SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Meguin megol Motorenoel Super Leichtlauf Technology SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Meguin megol Motorenoel Ultra Performance Longlife SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Meguin megol Motorenoil Quality SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Meguin Meister-Öl Super Leichtlauf -Motorenöl SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Meguin Motorenoel Ultra Performance Longlife SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Millers Oils Millers XF Longlife SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Minerva Minerva TSV SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Mobil Mobil 1 SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil 1 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil 1 Arctic SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil 1 ESP Formula SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Mobil Mobil 1 Formula C SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil 1 New Life SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil 1 New Life Turbo Diesel SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Formula X2 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil SHC Formula V SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Mobil Mobil Special X SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Super 3000 Formula V SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Mobil Mobil Super 3000 X1 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Super 3000 X2 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Super 3000 X2 Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Synt S SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Synt S ESP SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Synt S Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Syst S Special V SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Mobil Tecar 50501 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Modrica Optima Eco SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
MOL MOL Dynamic Gold SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
MOL MOL Dynamic Gold Longlife SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
MOL MOL Dynamic Max SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
MOL MOL Dynamic Prima SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Morris Lubricants Morris Multilife V-MAX SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Motul Motul 6100 Synergie + SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Motul Motul 8100 X-cess SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Motul Motul 8100 X-clean SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Motul Motul 8100 X-clean SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Motul Motul 8100 X-lite SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Motul Motul 8100 X-max SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Motul Motul 8100 X-max SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Motul Motul H-Tech Multi Standard SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Motul Motul Specific 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Motul Motul Specific 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Motul Motul Specific 505 01 502 00 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Motul Motul Synergie SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
MRD Motor Gold Highline SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
MRD Motor Gold Supertec SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
MRD Motor Gold Supertec PD SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Neste Oil Neste City Pro SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
NIS Oil Refinery Beograd Galax Sint 502 SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Norsk-Pennsylvansk DynoCat Neutron CXS SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Norsk-Pennsylvansk DynoCat Neutron CXS SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Northland Synergy Synthetic EuroSyn SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Oel-Brack Midland Synova SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Oel-Brack Midland Synqron SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Oest OEST Gigant LS Plus SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Ölwerke Julius Schindler Econo Veritas XL-HC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Econo-Veritas Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Econo-Veritas OM Extra SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Econo-Veritas XL-HC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Econo-Veritas XV SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Engine Oil SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Meister-Öl Premium-Motorenöl SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Platinum Vollsynthese SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Veritas Syntolube SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
OMV OMV BIXXOL extra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
OMV OMV BIXXOL extra Diesel SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
OMV OMV BIXXOL premium SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
OMV OMV BIXXOL premium Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
OMV OMV BIXXOL special C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
OMV OMV BIXXOL special G SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
OMV OMV BIXXOL special V7 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
OMV OMV control light SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
OMV OMV eco extra SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
OMV OMV syncom SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
OMV OMV syncom diesel SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Opet Opet OXT Formula V 507 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Orlen Oil Orlen Platinum Vollsy nthese SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Orlen Oil Plantinum Synthetic SM/SL/CF SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Orlen Oil Platinum MaxEnergy Euro 4 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Orlen Oil PLATINUM MAXENERGY EURO4 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Panolin Panolin Avanis SV-X SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Panolin Panolin Daytona SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
Panolin Panolin Daytona SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Paramo Mogul Extreme SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Paramo Mogul Racing S Pro SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Paz Lubricants & Chemicals Ltd Top Paz SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Formula SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Formula Ultra SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Ultra Diesel SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum Low SAPS SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum VX SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Pennzoil Pennzoil Synthetic European Formula SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Penrite Oil ENVIRO + SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Pentosin Pento High Performance SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Pentosin Pento High Performance SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Pentosin Pento High Performance II SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Pentosin Pento Super Performance III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Pentosin Pentospeed VS* SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Pentosin Pentosynth HC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Petro China KUNLUN Tianrun SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Petro China Kunlun Tianrun SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Petro China Kunlun Tianyuan SM SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Petrol Petrol 505.01 5W-40 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Petrol Of isi PO Maxima SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Petrol Of isi PO Maxima Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Petronas Petronas Syntium 3000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Petronas Petronas Syntium 5000 AV SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Poweroil High-Tech-Schmierstoff Poweroil High-Tech-Schmierstoffevollsynth. SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Poweroil High-Tech-Schmierstoff Poweroil High-Tech-Schmierstoffe Longlife SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Prista Oil Prista Ultra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Prof i-Tech Prof i-Car Synth Tech XT SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
PTT Public Company Limited Limited Performa Euro Syn SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
PTT Public Company Limited Performa Euro Syn SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Quaker State Q Diesel Plus SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Quaker State Q European Engine VX SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Quaker State Quaker State Synquest SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Quaker State Quaker State Synquest Low SAPS SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Quantum Quantum Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Quantum Quantum PD Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Quantum Quantum Synta ED SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Quantum Quantum Synta Gold SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Rafinerija Modrica Galax Racing SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Rafinerija Modrica Optima 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Ravensberger Schmierstoffvertrieb Ravenol Super Synthetic SSO SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Ravensberger Schmierstoffvertrieb Ravenol VPD SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Ravensberger Schmierstoffvertrieb Reratrvieebnol Hydrocrack Synth. HCS SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Ravensberger Schmierstoffvertrieb Reratrvieebnol VSI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
real real,- Quality GPD SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
real real,- Quality GSL SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
real real,- Quality GSR SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Redoil Italia Challoils Ultrasynt SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Repsol Repsol Elaion Full Performance SM SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Repsol Repsol Elite 50501 TDI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Repsol Repsol Elite 50501 TDI SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Repsol Repsol Elite Competicion SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Repsol Repsol Elite Cosmos SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Repsol Repsol Elite Evolution SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Repsol Repsol Elite Multivalvulas SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Rothen Oil Rothen Extrasynth SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Rowe Hightec Synth RS 5W-40i SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Rowe Rowe HIGHTEC ECOSYNT Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Rowe Rowe Synt - HC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Rowe Rowe Synt PD SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Rowe Rowe Synt RS DLS SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Rowe Rowe Synt RS HC-FE SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
SCT Mannol Extreme SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Seventy -Six Lubricants 76 Pure Synthetic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shanghai Lizhong LiZhong No.1 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Shanghai Lizhong LUHU SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Shanghai Tempo Tempo 8000-1A SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shanghai Tempo Petrochem Tempo 8000-1C SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Formula Shell Ultra AB SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell PKW Motorenöl SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Q Diesel Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Shell Q European Engine Ultra SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Q European Engine Ultra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Q European Engine Ultra Diesel SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Shell Q Horsepower Full Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel HX7 C SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus VA SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus VA SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra E SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra Extra SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra VA SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Shell Shell Helix HX7 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix HX7 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix HX7 C SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus AR SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus Extra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus S SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus S SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus SM SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus SM SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus VB SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Premium SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultec SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AM SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AM SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AV-L SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AX SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Shell Shell Helix Ultra C SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra E SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra Extra SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Shell Shell Helix Ultra Extra Polar SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra VX SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
SIG Car Jack GPD SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Singapore Petroleum SPC Syn Ace API SM/CF SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Sinopec Blue Spirit SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Sinopec Great Wall Ultra Gold V5457 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Sinopec Polar Star SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Sinopec Polar Star III SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Sinopec Ultra Gold SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
SK energy ZIC RV SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
SK energy ZIC XQ SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
SK energy ZIC XQ RV SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
S-Oil Corporation SSU EURO XT SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
S-Oil Corporation SSU EURO XT SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Sonol Sonol Synt 502.00 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Sonol Sonol Synt 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Startol RASANTA SPECIALSYNT SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
Startol Startol Rasanta Specialsynth Pdi SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Startol Startol Transit Diplomat Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Statoil PRO Synthetic C SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Statoil Statoil LazerWay SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Statoil Statoil LazerWay C SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
Statoil Statoil LazerWay C SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Statoil Statoil LazerWay LL SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Statoil Statoil LazerWay TDI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Statoil Statoil PRO Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Sun Oil Sunoco Ultra semi-synthetic SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Sunlight Sunlight Fully power F-1A SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
SWD Concep-Tech HDC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
SWD Concep-Tech Synth. SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
SWD Concep-Tech Synth. SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
SWD GECCO Motorenöl HC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
SWD GECCO Motorenöl SY SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
SWD GECCO Motorenöl VZW SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
SWD swd PRIMUS DX SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
SWD swd Primus HDC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
SWD swd PRIMUS LLX SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
SWD swd Primus Synth. SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
SWD swd Primus Synth. SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
TACTI Corporation Castle Euaro 502 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
TACTI Corporation Castle Euaro 504 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Tamoil Tamoil SINT FUTURE EXTRA SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Tamoil Tamoil Sint Future Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Tamoil Tamoil Sint Future Power SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Tamoil Tamoil SINT FUTURE RACING SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Tecar Tecar Motorenoel SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Tecar Tecar Motorenoel 504 00 / 507 00 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Tedex Tedex Synthetic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Texaco Havoline 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
TNK Lubricant LLC TNK Magnum Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
TNK Lubricant LLC TNK Ultra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Total Gulf Formula Extreme SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Total Gulf GDI Extra SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Total Total Activa 9000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Total Total Activa Diesel 9000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Total Total Activa Energy 9000 SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Total Total Quartz 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Total Total Quartz 9000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Total Total Quartz 9000 Energy SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Total Total Quartz Energy 9000 SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Total Total Quartz INEO MC3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Unil Opal Opaljet 24 S SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Unil Opal Opaljet Energy 3 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Unil Opal Opaljet Futura SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Unil Opal Opaljet Futura SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
United Oil United 1 Fully Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Valvoline Synpower MST SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Valvoline Synpower MST SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Valvoline Valvoline DuraBlend MXL SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Valvoline Valvoline SynPower HST SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Valvoline Valvoline Synpower MST SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Valvoline Valvoline SynPower XL-III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
VAPS Vapsoil 502 00 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
VAPS VAPSOIL 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
VAPS Vapsoil 505 01 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
VAPS Vapsoil 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
VAPS VAPSOIL 507 00 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Vial Oil Consol Ultima SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Volkswagen Mexico Audi, Seat, VW Aceite para Motor a Gasoline SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Volkswagen Original Teile Volkswagen LongLife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Volkswagen Original Teile ® Motorenoel G 052 167 A2 SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
Volkswagen Original Teile ® Volkswagen Special plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Weco Weco TXI Sy ntolube SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Westfalen AG Westfalen Gigatron SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Westfalen AG Westfalen Mega Tron SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Wintershall - SRS SchmierstoWf Wintershall ViVA 1 longlife SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Wintershall - SRS SchmierstoWf Wintershall ViVA 1 longlife topsynth SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Wintershall - SRS SchmierstoWf Wintershall ViVA 1 longlife topsynth alpha SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Wintershall - SRS SchmierstoWf Wintershall ViVA 1 longlife topsynth alpha LA SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Wolf Startol Rasanta Specialsynth Pdi SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Wolf Wolf Masterlube Synflow DC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Wolf Wolf Masterlube Synflow LL III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Wolf Wolf Masterlube Synflow PI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Würth Triathlon Endurance III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Würth Triathlon Formula LL SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Würth Triathlon Performance SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Würth Triathlon Special PD SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Yacco Yacco VX 1000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Yacco Yacco VX 1703 FAP SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Yacco Yacco VX 1703 FAP SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Yacco Yacco VX 505 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Yacco Yacco VX 600 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
YPF YPF Elaion Full Perf ormance SM SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Zeller+Gmelin Divinol Syntholight SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Zeller+Gmelin Divinol Syntholight SAE 5W-40 50200/50500

http://owners.vw.com/media/docs/Approved_Oil_List.pdf


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pulley system

CBTA










BGP


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Great idea for a thread greyt 

What is 95 ron in octane? Never figured out how that worked or what the difference was.

Also i think you sai diagram as some egr stuff in it.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> oh, i also wanted to point out the RECOMMENDED fuel.


BGP/BGQ requires minimum 91 RON (which is 87 using (R+M)/2 as most all US gas pumps use).
CBTA/CBUA requires minimum 95 RON (which is 89 using (R+M)/2).

Assuming that was your point. :thumbup:

Also, newer CBTA/CBUA motors in 2009+ and MkVI models use Bosch ME17 not ME7.1.1.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

those pics came from the Bentley manual, but yes i am aware of the 09s using the me17

it actually says ME17.5









and yes, i just wanted to point out the Bentley recommended fuel. Althou, i'm a heavy "believer" on 93 oct, based on vag com data.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah thats what I posted on your face book. Basically higher octane is much better for the motor...less chance of knock


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, i always found that my car ran better on 94 octane.


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

Nice work putting this together.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i isnt done... i still need to search and post the gap of plugs, the service schedule, list of aproved oils... but i have been writting a manual of 3200 words on how to perform basic service and maintenance to a VW 2.5L with engine codes ....

lol, its for my English class... enc 3254


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Maintenance schedule and Approved Oil List*










*Volkswagen Approved Engine Oils*

502 00 - Gasoline engines
505 00 - Diesel engines
504 00 / 507 00 - Gasoline and Diesel engines

Note: NOT ALL OILS ON THE FOLLOWING LIST MAY BE AVAILABLE IN NORTH AMERICA

Brand Name SAE - Spec. VW - Standard

ACT Voltronic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
AD Parts AD SDI SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Adamol Adamol Multitop PDI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Addinol Addinol Eco Light SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Addinol Addinol Extra light MV 038 SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Addinol Addinol Extra Power MV 0538 LE SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Addinol Addinol Giga light MV 0530 LL SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Addinol Addinol Light MV 0546 PD SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Addinol Addinol Mega Star SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Addinol Addinol Semi synth MV 1047 SAE 10W-40 50500/50501
Addinol Addinol Super light MV 0546 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Addinol High Star SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Addinol Mega Light MV0539 LE SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Adnoc Adnoc Image SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Adnoc Adnoc Image SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Adnoc Adnoc Pearl SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Agip Agip 7004 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Agip Agip 7008 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Agip Agip Extra HTS SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Agip Agip Formula FUTURE SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Agip Agip Sy nthetic PC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Agip IP SINTIAX 505 EXCLUSIV SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Agip Sint Evolution SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Agip Sint Turbo Diesel Evolution SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Agip Tecsint SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Agip Tecsint SL SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Aral Aral HighTronic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Aral Aral P 426 SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Aral Aral SuperSynth SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Aral Aral SuperTronic SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Aral Aral SuperTronic G SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Aral Aral SuperTronic Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Aral Aral Tronic 431 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Armorine Couguar SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Astris Astris Matro L-3 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Auto-Teile-Ring Cartechnic Motorenöl SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Auto-Teile-Ring Cartechnic Motorenöl Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Auto-Teile-Ring Cartechnic Motorenöl MS SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Avia Avia Synth SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Avia Avia Synth Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Beijing Tongy i Petroleum Xin Gai Nian SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Blu Lubricants Inc Blu Synthetic SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
BP BP EuroSpirit SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
BP BP Prof essional EURO Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
BP BP Visco 5000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
BP BP Visco 5000 C SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
BP BP Visco 7000 SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
BP BP Visco 7000 Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
BP BP Visco 7000 Sport SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
BP BP Visco 7000 Turbo Diesel SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
BP BP Visco 7000 Turbo Diesel Sport SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
BP BP Visco 7000M SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
BP BP Visco Special V SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
BP BP Visco Special V SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
BP Meister-Öl Leichtlauf -Motorenöl SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
BP Meister-Öl Leichtlauf -Motorenöl SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Bucher AG MOTOREX PROFILE V-XL SAE 5W/40 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Bucher AG MOTOREX Select LA-X SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Bucher AG MOTOREX Select SP-X SAE 10W/40 SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Bucher AG MOTOREX Select SP-X SAE 5W/30 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Caltex Caltex Havoline Ultra V SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Carat ad-Diesel PD Oil SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Carat ad-High Tech Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Carat ad-Synt Oil SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Cartechnic CARTECHNIC Motorenöl Pumpe- SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
Castrol Adamol Multitop PDI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
VW Oil Standards
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Edge SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Castrol Castrol Edge Formula RS SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Edge Sport SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Edge Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol Formula SLX SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Formula SLX Long Tec Turbo Diesel SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Formula SLX Professional Powerflow SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol GTX 9 Magnatec SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol GTX Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Magnatec C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Diesel B4 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Diesel B4 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Diesel C3 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol Magnatec Professional SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol SLX SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol SLX Longtec SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional B4 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Diesel SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional LL03 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Longtec SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Longtec SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional OE SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow C3 SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow Longlife SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Castrol Castrol SLX Professional VW SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol SLX Turbo-Diesel SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Syntec SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Syntec 0W-30 European Formula SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol Syntec European Formula SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Castrol Castrol TXT 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Castrol Castrol TXT 507 00 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Castrol Castrol TXT Softec Plus SL SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Cepsa Cepsa Star Mega Synthetic SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Cepsa Cepsa Star Mega Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Cepsa Cepsa Star TDI Sy nt SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Chevron Caltex Havoline Fully Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Chevron Havoline Synthetic DS SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Chevron Havoline Ultra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Chevron Havoline Ultra S SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Chevron Havoline Ultra S SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Chevron Havoline Ultra S SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Chevron Havoline Ultra V SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Cyclon Hellas Cyclon F1 Racing SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
De Oliebron TOR Extendo SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
De Oliebron TOR Specialsynth SAE 5W-40 50501
Delek Delkol Motorsynth FE SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Delek Delkol Motorsynth TDI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Denicol Denicol Pro Syn 4 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Denicol Denicol Syn Extra Long Life III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Duckhams Duckhams QS Premium MO SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Elf Elf Excellium SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Elf Elf Excellium C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Elf Elf Excellium DID SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Elf Elf Excellium DID SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Elf Elf Excellium DID SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Elf Elf Excellium Full tech SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Elf Elf Solaris LSX SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Engen Petroleum Engen Formula 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Engen Petroleum Engen Xtreme SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
ENI R&M Division Agip Formula Prestige SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Enoc Protec X-treme SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Esso Esso 505 01 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Esso Esso Megatron SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Esso Esso Ultron SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Esso Esso Ultron Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Esso Megatron SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Esso Motor Oil Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Esso Tecar Leichtlaufmotorenoel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Esso Tecar Motorenoel 505 01 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Esso Tecar Supersyn SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Eurol Eurol Super Lite SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Eurol Eurol Turbo DI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Eurol XADO SL/CF SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Fina Fina Delta 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Fina Fina First 500 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Fina Fina First 600 SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
FL Selenia Aktual Fully Synth SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
FL Selenia Pulsar Progress SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
FL Selenia Selenia Benzina Multi Valves Generation SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
FL Selenia Selenia Diesel Common Rail Generation SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
FL Selenia Selenia DIGITECH SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
FL Selenia Selenia K SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
FL Selenia Selenia K Pure Energy SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
FL Selenia Selenia Multipower C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
FL Selenia Selenia Performer SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
FL Selenia Selenia WR SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN GT1 Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN GT1 PRO C-3 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN Supersyn SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN Supersyn SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Fuchs Fuchs TITAN Supersyn SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Fuchs Labo RC SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Fuchs Labo Syntha High Tech Synthese SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Fuchs TITAN Formel MC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Fuchs Titan GT1 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Fuchs TITAN Supersyn LONGLIFE SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Fuchs TITAN Supersyn PLUS SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Galp energia Galp Energy Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Galp energia Galp Energy Premium Plus SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Galp energia Galp Energy SP SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Galp energia Galp Energy Ultra LS SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Galp energia Galp Formula 1 Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Galp energia Galp Formula 505 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Galp energia Galp Formula 505 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Galp energia Galp Formula TD Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Galp energia Galp Formula XLD SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Gamaparts GAMAPARTS Super LL SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
GEMA Formula SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
GEMA Formula S SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Ginouves York 742 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Ginouves York 848 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Ginouves York 940 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Ginouves York 948 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
GMC Oil GML Oil Eternity TDI SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Gulf Gulf Formula GX SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula G SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula G SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula GVX SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Gulf Oil Gulf Formula ULE SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Gulf Oil Gulf Formular G SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Gulf Oil Gulf TEC Plus SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Gulf Oil Gulf Ultrasynth SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Igol Igol Profive 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Igol Igol Profive Gold SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Igol Igol Profive Silver SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Igol Process 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Igol Process Compact M SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
INA INA Delta Sint SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
INA INA Millennium SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Iranol Iranol 30,000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Jet Jet Top Level SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Kendall Motor Oil Kendall GT-1 Full Synthetic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Kroon-Oil Helar SP LL03 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Kuttenkeuler Sorotec Pdi SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Kuwait Petroleum Q8 Formula Excel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Kuwait Petroleum Q8 Formula V Long Life SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Kuwait Petroleum Q8 Motoroil 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Diesel High Tech SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Leichlauf HC 7 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Leichtlauf Special LL SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Longtime High Tech SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Nachfüllöl SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Pro-Engine M 300 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Pro-Engine M 400 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Pro-Engine M 500 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Pro-Engine M 600 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Profi Premium SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Synthoil Longtime SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Top Tec 4100 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Liqui Moly Liqui Moly Top Tec 4200 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Longpan Petrochemical Sonic 9000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Lotos Lotos Economic SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Lotos Lotos Economic SL/CF SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Lotos Lotos Syntetic SL/SJ/CF/CD SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Lotos Lotos Traffic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Lotos Lotos Traffic Diesel 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Lotos Lotos Traffic Thermal Control SL/CF SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Lotos Lotos Traffic Turbodiesel CF SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Lukoil Lukoil Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Lukoil Lukoil-Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Meguin megol Motorenoel Compatible SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Meguin megol Motorenoel Low Emission SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Meguin megol Motorenoel New Generation SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Meguin megol Motorenoel Power Synt SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Meguin megol Motorenoel Super Leichtlauf Multisynth SAE SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Meguin megol Motorenoel Super Leichtlauf Technology SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Meguin megol Motorenoel Ultra Performance Longlife SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Meguin megol Motorenoil Quality SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Meguin Meister-Öl Super Leichtlauf -Motorenöl SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Meguin Motorenoel Ultra Performance Longlife SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Millers Oils Millers XF Longlife SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Minerva Minerva TSV SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Mobil Mobil 1 SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil 1 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil 1 Arctic SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil 1 ESP Formula SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Mobil Mobil 1 Formula C SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil 1 New Life SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil 1 New Life Turbo Diesel SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil 1 Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Formula X2 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil SHC Formula V SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Mobil Mobil Special X SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Super 3000 Formula V SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Mobil Mobil Super 3000 X1 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Super 3000 X2 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Super 3000 X2 Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Synt S SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Synt S ESP SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Synt S Turbo Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Mobil Mobil Syst S Special V SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Mobil Tecar 50501 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Modrica Optima Eco SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
MOL MOL Dynamic Gold SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
MOL MOL Dynamic Gold Longlife SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
MOL MOL Dynamic Max SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
MOL MOL Dynamic Prima SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Morris Lubricants Morris Multilife V-MAX SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Motul Motul 6100 Synergie + SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Motul Motul 8100 X-cess SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Motul Motul 8100 X-clean SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Motul Motul 8100 X-clean SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Motul Motul 8100 X-lite SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Motul Motul 8100 X-max SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Motul Motul 8100 X-max SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Motul Motul H-Tech Multi Standard SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Motul Motul Specific 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Motul Motul Specific 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Motul Motul Specific 505 01 502 00 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Motul Motul Synergie SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
MRD Motor Gold Highline SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
MRD Motor Gold Supertec SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
MRD Motor Gold Supertec PD SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Neste Oil Neste City Pro SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
NIS Oil Refinery Beograd Galax Sint 502 SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Norsk-Pennsylvansk DynoCat Neutron CXS SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Norsk-Pennsylvansk DynoCat Neutron CXS SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Northland Synergy Synthetic EuroSyn SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Oel-Brack Midland Synova SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Oel-Brack Midland Synqron SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Oest OEST Gigant LS Plus SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Ölwerke Julius Schindler Econo Veritas XL-HC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Econo-Veritas Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Econo-Veritas OM Extra SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Econo-Veritas XL-HC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Econo-Veritas XV SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Engine Oil SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Meister-Öl Premium-Motorenöl SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Platinum Vollsynthese SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Ölwerke Julius Schindler OJS Veritas Syntolube SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
OMV OMV BIXXOL extra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
OMV OMV BIXXOL extra Diesel SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
OMV OMV BIXXOL premium SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
OMV OMV BIXXOL premium Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
OMV OMV BIXXOL special C3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
OMV OMV BIXXOL special G SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
OMV OMV BIXXOL special V7 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
OMV OMV control light SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
OMV OMV eco extra SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
OMV OMV syncom SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
OMV OMV syncom diesel SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Opet Opet OXT Formula V 507 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Orlen Oil Orlen Platinum Vollsy nthese SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Orlen Oil Plantinum Synthetic SM/SL/CF SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Orlen Oil Platinum MaxEnergy Euro 4 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Orlen Oil PLATINUM MAXENERGY EURO4 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Panolin Panolin Avanis SV-X SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Panolin Panolin Daytona SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
Panolin Panolin Daytona SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Paramo Mogul Extreme SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Paramo Mogul Racing S Pro SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Paz Lubricants & Chemicals Ltd Top Paz SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Formula SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Formula Ultra SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum European Ultra Diesel SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum Low SAPS SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Pennzoil Pennzoil Platinum VX SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Pennzoil Pennzoil Synthetic European Formula SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Penrite Oil ENVIRO + SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Pentosin Pento High Performance SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Pentosin Pento High Performance SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Pentosin Pento High Performance II SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Pentosin Pento Super Performance III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Pentosin Pentospeed VS* SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Pentosin Pentosynth HC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Petro China KUNLUN Tianrun SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Petro China Kunlun Tianrun SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Petro China Kunlun Tianyuan SM SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Petrol Petrol 505.01 5W-40 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Petrol Of isi PO Maxima SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Petrol Of isi PO Maxima Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Petronas Petronas Syntium 3000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Petronas Petronas Syntium 5000 AV SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Poweroil High-Tech-Schmierstoff Poweroil High-Tech-Schmierstoffevollsynth. SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Poweroil High-Tech-Schmierstoff Poweroil High-Tech-Schmierstoffe Longlife SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Prista Oil Prista Ultra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Prof i-Tech Prof i-Car Synth Tech XT SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
PTT Public Company Limited Limited Performa Euro Syn SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
PTT Public Company Limited Performa Euro Syn SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Quaker State Q Diesel Plus SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Quaker State Q European Engine VX SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Quaker State Quaker State Synquest SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Quaker State Quaker State Synquest Low SAPS SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Quantum Quantum Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Quantum Quantum PD Diesel SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Quantum Quantum Synta ED SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Quantum Quantum Synta Gold SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Rafinerija Modrica Galax Racing SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Rafinerija Modrica Optima 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Ravensberger Schmierstoffvertrieb Ravenol Super Synthetic SSO SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Ravensberger Schmierstoffvertrieb Ravenol VPD SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Ravensberger Schmierstoffvertrieb Reratrvieebnol Hydrocrack Synth. HCS SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Ravensberger Schmierstoffvertrieb Reratrvieebnol VSI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
real real,- Quality GPD SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
real real,- Quality GSL SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
real real,- Quality GSR SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Redoil Italia Challoils Ultrasynt SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Repsol Repsol Elaion Full Performance SM SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Repsol Repsol Elite 50501 TDI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Repsol Repsol Elite 50501 TDI SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Repsol Repsol Elite Competicion SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Repsol Repsol Elite Cosmos SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Repsol Repsol Elite Evolution SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Repsol Repsol Elite Multivalvulas SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Rothen Oil Rothen Extrasynth SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Rowe Hightec Synth RS 5W-40i SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Rowe Rowe HIGHTEC ECOSYNT Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Rowe Rowe Synt - HC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Rowe Rowe Synt PD SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Rowe Rowe Synt RS DLS SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Rowe Rowe Synt RS HC-FE SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
SCT Mannol Extreme SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Seventy -Six Lubricants 76 Pure Synthetic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shanghai Lizhong LiZhong No.1 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Shanghai Lizhong LUHU SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Shanghai Tempo Tempo 8000-1A SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shanghai Tempo Petrochem Tempo 8000-1C SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Formula Shell Ultra AB SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell PKW Motorenöl SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Q Diesel Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Shell Q European Engine Ultra SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Q European Engine Ultra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Q European Engine Ultra Diesel SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Shell Q Horsepower Full Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel HX7 C SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus VA SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Plus VA SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra E SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra Extra SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Shell Shell Helix Diesel Ultra VA SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Shell Shell Helix HX7 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix HX7 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix HX7 C SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus AR SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus Extra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus S SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus S SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus SM SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus SM SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Plus VB SAE 10W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Premium SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultec SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AM SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AM SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AV-L SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Shell Shell Helix Ultra AX SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Shell Shell Helix Ultra C SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra E SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra Extra SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Shell Shell Helix Ultra Extra Polar SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Shell Shell Helix Ultra VX SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
SIG Car Jack GPD SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Singapore Petroleum SPC Syn Ace API SM/CF SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Sinopec Blue Spirit SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Sinopec Great Wall Ultra Gold V5457 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Sinopec Polar Star SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Sinopec Polar Star III SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Sinopec Ultra Gold SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
SK energy ZIC RV SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
SK energy ZIC XQ SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
SK energy ZIC XQ RV SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
S-Oil Corporation SSU EURO XT SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
S-Oil Corporation SSU EURO XT SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Sonol Sonol Synt 502.00 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Sonol Sonol Synt 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Startol RASANTA SPECIALSYNT SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
Startol Startol Rasanta Specialsynth Pdi SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Startol Startol Transit Diplomat Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Statoil PRO Synthetic C SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Statoil Statoil LazerWay SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Statoil Statoil LazerWay C SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
Statoil Statoil LazerWay C SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Statoil Statoil LazerWay LL SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Statoil Statoil LazerWay TDI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Statoil Statoil PRO Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Sun Oil Sunoco Ultra semi-synthetic SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Sunlight Sunlight Fully power F-1A SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
SWD Concep-Tech HDC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
SWD Concep-Tech Synth. SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
SWD Concep-Tech Synth. SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
SWD GECCO Motorenöl HC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
SWD GECCO Motorenöl SY SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
SWD GECCO Motorenöl VZW SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
SWD swd PRIMUS DX SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
SWD swd Primus HDC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
SWD swd PRIMUS LLX SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
SWD swd Primus Synth. SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
SWD swd Primus Synth. SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
TACTI Corporation Castle Euaro 502 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
TACTI Corporation Castle Euaro 504 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Tamoil Tamoil SINT FUTURE EXTRA SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Tamoil Tamoil Sint Future Longlife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Tamoil Tamoil Sint Future Power SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Tamoil Tamoil SINT FUTURE RACING SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Tecar Tecar Motorenoel SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Tecar Tecar Motorenoel 504 00 / 507 00 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Tedex Tedex Synthetic Motor Oil SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Texaco Havoline 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
TNK Lubricant LLC TNK Magnum Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
TNK Lubricant LLC TNK Ultra SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Total Gulf Formula Extreme SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Total Gulf GDI Extra SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Total Total Activa 9000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Total Total Activa Diesel 9000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Total Total Activa Energy 9000 SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Total Total Quartz 505.01 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Total Total Quartz 9000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Total Total Quartz 9000 Energy SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Total Total Quartz Energy 9000 SAE 0W-30 50200/50500
Total Total Quartz INEO MC3 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Unil Opal Opaljet 24 S SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Unil Opal Opaljet Energy 3 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Unil Opal Opaljet Futura SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Unil Opal Opaljet Futura SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
United Oil United 1 Fully Synthetic SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Valvoline Synpower MST SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Valvoline Synpower MST SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Valvoline Valvoline DuraBlend MXL SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Valvoline Valvoline SynPower HST SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Valvoline Valvoline Synpower MST SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Valvoline Valvoline SynPower XL-III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
VAPS Vapsoil 502 00 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
VAPS VAPSOIL 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
VAPS Vapsoil 505 01 SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
VAPS Vapsoil 505 01 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
VAPS VAPSOIL 507 00 SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Vial Oil Consol Ultima SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Volkswagen Mexico Audi, Seat, VW Aceite para Motor a Gasoline SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Volkswagen Original Teile Volkswagen LongLife III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Volkswagen Original Teile ® Motorenoel G 052 167 A2 SAE 5W-40 50000/50500/50501
Volkswagen Original Teile ® Volkswagen Special plus SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Weco Weco TXI Sy ntolube SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Westfalen AG Westfalen Gigatron SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Westfalen AG Westfalen Mega Tron SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Wintershall - SRS SchmierstoWf Wintershall ViVA 1 longlife SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Wintershall - SRS SchmierstoWf Wintershall ViVA 1 longlife topsynth SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Wintershall - SRS SchmierstoWf Wintershall ViVA 1 longlife topsynth alpha SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Wintershall - SRS SchmierstoWf Wintershall ViVA 1 longlife topsynth alpha LA SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Wolf Startol Rasanta Specialsynth Pdi SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Wolf Wolf Masterlube Synflow DC SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Wolf Wolf Masterlube Synflow LL III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Wolf Wolf Masterlube Synflow PI SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Würth Triathlon Endurance III SAE 5W-30 50400/50700
Würth Triathlon Formula LL SAE 5W-30 50200/50500
Würth Triathlon Performance SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Würth Triathlon Special PD SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Yacco Yacco VX 1000 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Yacco Yacco VX 1703 FAP SAE 5W-30 50200/50500/50501
Yacco Yacco VX 1703 FAP SAE 5W-40 50200/50500/50501
Yacco Yacco VX 505 SAE 5W-40 50500/50501
Yacco Yacco VX 600 SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
YPF YPF Elaion Full Perf ormance SM SAE 5W-40 50200/50500
Zeller+Gmelin Divinol Syntholight SAE 0W-40 50200/50500
Zeller+Gmelin Divinol Syntholight SAE 5W-40 50200/50500

From http://owners.vw.com/media/docs/Approved_Oil_List.pdf


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

added, thank you!


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

awesome thread :beer::beer:.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

updated the first post with the spark plug gaps. 

Hopefully its of use to all of us.

Any request?? post or send me a PM and i'll find out.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Wouldn't it have made more sense to put the battey on the passenger side of the car for balance purposes? Only reason I ask is because I just saw a special on an Alfa Romeo racecar and its fuel cell was used to balance it out by being in the trunk, passenger side.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Looking for the correct verbage: Has anyone bored and stroked their motors out to 2.6L's or 2.7L's? 

Found this in Wiki:
*2.5 R5 20v 110-125kW *(EA855; Americas/Mid. East) interference engine
2,480 cubic centimetres (151.3 cu in) inline five engine (R5/I5); bore x stroke: 82.5 by 92.8 millimetres (3.25 in × 3.65 in), stroke ratio: 0.89:1 - undersquare/long-stroke, 496.1 cc per cylinder, Compression ratio: 9.5:1 (11.5:1 max with 93oct, GreyT) (TTRS uses 10.1:1 ratio)
110 kilowatts (150 PS; 148 bhp) @ 5,000 rpm; 225 newton metres (166 ft·lbf) @ 3,750 rpm — January 2005 (BGP/BGQ/BPR/BPS) 125 kilowatts (170 PS; 168 bhp) @ 5,700 rpm; 239 newton metres (176 ft·lbf) @ 4,250 rpm — from May 2007 (CBT/CBU)

*Transmission*
Standard 5sp: {Reserved}
Tipronic 6sp: Code 09G{Reserved}
DSG: {Reserved}

*cylinder block & crankcase *
GJL250 grey cast iron (2.5L TSFI uses GJV-450 compacted vermicular graphite cast iron); two-part oil sump, die-forged steel crankshaft with six main bearings, water-cooled oil cooler, 2 oil pans 

*cylinder head & valvetrain* 
cast aluminium alloy; four valves per cylinder, 20 valves total, low-friction roller finger cam followers with automatic hydraulic valve clearance compensation, chain-driven (relay method, using two simplex roller chains) double overhead camshaft (DOHC), variable intake valve timing, very shallow ring landings on pistons
Edit (2/29 leap day)----(05.5 & 06 -> more prone to chains stretching and the cam adjuster fails causing over advanced timing. 07+ revised chains, VW Tech)
Edit (2/29 leap day)----(rotating the engine in REVERSE for ANY degree will DESTROY the timing and valves will bend. This engine has NO tolerance for reverse rotation, VW Tech).
wanna clean the oil passages and get rid of the sludge, use AutoRx
TTRS head info:
2.5 TFSI part number 07K-103-373-D to be ALSi7MgCu, The cylinder head is from the 2.5L 5-cylinder VW engine, but to withstand the higher stresses of a turbocharged engine, it was necessary to make the following modifications:

– Different aluminum casting alloy
– Lower-set water jacket around the spark plug (obviously if it is running direct injection)
– Tempered exhaust valve seats
– Attachment of a high-pressure pump to the ladder frame (camshaft girdle)
– Optimized exhaust cam contour
– Addition of an exhaust cam adjuster 
– Sodium-filled exhaust valves for cooling
– Turbo-specific intake port (to produce the required tumble air flow in the combustion chamber)
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...rUXvaj7ZN2K3XETow&sig2=RA76ijJ-OOMvkI8HzizkqA
More reading http://www.mfg-germany.com/index.php?ident=122&lang=2 

*aspiration* 
cast aluminium intake manifold, single throttle body with electronically controlled 'drive by wire' throttle butterfly valve 

*fuel system* 
FSI high pressure fuel pump not the same as the TSI's
common rail multi-point electronic sequential indirect fuel injection with five intake manifold-sited fuel injectors *See Seafoam info below
TSI is direct injected *See Seafoam info below
The Injectors are in between the underside of the intake manifold and the cylinder head. The injectors also use a single use teflon seal that must be changed each time the injector is removed. Remove the high pressure fuel line between the HPFP and the fuel rail. VW uses a special ball and socket flare that is also single use and the fuel line must be replaced every time its loosened. Quite a few come back leaking that weren't replaced when removed. Check all other causes of misfires (spark, vacuum leaks, compression) and if everything else checks out, change the injector. 

*Seafoam
Port injection has the advantage of washing this area with fuel from the injectors. Never perform the service on any turbo or supercharged system as damage can and will most likely always occur. If you use seafoam, never do it under boost and I would recommend finding a port on the manifold located after the turbo. The seals and bearings in a turbo cannot withstand any solvents. Maybe it's just me but I looked through seafoams website for their application on turbo vehicles and ironically NOTHING IS LISTED. They do say that you must use it as directed, through the brake booster line to the manifold which is always away from the turbo.

*ignition system & engine management *
five individual direct-acting single spark coils with longlife spark plugs, Bosch Motronic engine control unit (ECU), secondary air injection during cold start phase to reduce emissions, single knock sensor 


*exhaust system* 
one-piece cast iron 5-into-1 exhaust manifold, ceramic catalytic converter, two heated oxygen sensors (three when equipped with California emissions) for permanent lambda control

From the folks at NLS:
exhaust manifold specs.
-outlet to downpipe is 2.25'' ID
-runners are 1.39'' ID
-exhaust port- 1.43''
-2.5'' from head flange to center of valve stem
wierd part...no real equals 
runner from head flange to center of outlet to downpipe. 
#1 cyl- 14.25''
#2 cyl- 12.25''
#3 cyl- 11.5''
#4 cyl- 12.25"
#5 cyl- 13.25''

-pletum size ave is 11''x6.25''(inside measurments). BUT not a full open box because of runners built in and well as differnt shapes inside(not a smooth box). so volume is smaller.

-throttle body ID opening 2.75''
-runner opening ID at head flange- 1.10''x1.95''
-runner ID in center of runner 1''x1.87''
-runner opening instead intake 1.80''x1.95
-runner length from flange to opening in intake- 16.25''
-head flange to intake center of valve stem- 2.75''
-head intake port-.94''x1.33''
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5564382-intake-and-exhaust-manifold-info-by-NLS


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

where did you find it? the source is KEY.

as per the question, i dont know, but i'm confident INA would know


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Per discussions with Nitroscope8 (Rabbitownersclub resident vdub technician) 
http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/...8-Rabbit-2.5-an-quot-Interference-quot-Engine

apparently the 2.5L is an interefence engine

http://volkswagenownersclub.com/vw/...gh-compression-pistons?highlight=interference

So nothing official to fall back on, but I trust Nitro.


----------



## Schwarz_Jetta (Jul 31, 2011)

Out of curiousity, has anyone ever changed their own accessory/serpentine belts? I'm looking at the picture and it looks confusing to change. Looks like two separate belts.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## 1979GTI16V (Sep 22, 2001)

I would like to see this cast aluminum intake and cast iron exhaust you speak of? more like plastic and stainless steel :banghead:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

1979GTI16V said:


> I would like to see this cast aluminum intake and cast iron exhaust you speak of? more like plastic and stainless steel :banghead:


Corrected, I was looking at the headers. :banghead:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

itskohler said:


> If you were to cut the intake manifold in half you would see its aluminum, just wrapped in plastic. Presumably to keep the look of the engine bay matching the cover.


WRONG!

Please look here for the truth.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...manifold-info-by-NLS&highlight=intake+exhaust


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

2.5 5 speed Tranny code HGR.










From 
http://www.vibratesoftware.com/html_help/2011/VW/2009/2009_VW_Jetta.htm

it seems that in 2011 the gearing changed to this:

1st 3.78
2nd 2.12
3rd 1.27
4th 0.87
5th 0.66

Final drive: 3.39

Looks like that .66 gear might be a nice 5th gear upgrade for anyone looking to gain some MPGs on the hwy!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

vwluger22 said:


> WRONG!
> 
> Please look here for the truth.
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...manifold-info-by-NLS&highlight=intake+exhaust


Corrected, I looked at the headers, not the intake manifold. Thanks. :beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

updated with sway bar info! 

stock (most are hollow, see wall thickness):

A3 Ambition/S-Line: 22,5 x 3,5 / 20,7 x 2,8

Golf V GTI: 23,6 x 3,5 / 21,7 x 3,0

Golf V R32: 22,0 solid / 21,7 x 3,0 (4-motion)

Golf VI GTI: 23,6 x 3,5 / 21,7 x 3,0 PR-0BF or 21,7 x 3,6 PR-0BM (DCC?)

Golf VI R: 22,0 solid / 21,7 x 3,6 (4-motion)

Scirocco R: 23,6 x 3,5 / 21,7 x 3,6

Touran 170 PS: 23,0 solid / 21,7 x 3,0

Passat R36: 23,6 solid / 21,7 x 3,6 (4-motion)

Sharan 2011: 24.0 mm solid / 20.0 mm solid


after market (almost all are solid):

H&R 'small': 26 / 22 mm

Eibach AntiRoll: 26 / 23 mm

KW clubsport: 26 / 23 mm

VW Racing: 26 / 23 mm

H&R 'big': 28 / 24 mm (there's also 28 mm rear bar at AWE)

H&R 4-motion: 25 / 25 mm

Autotech: 25 x 3,5 / 25 x 3,5 mm (tube/hollow)

Whiteline: 24 / 24 mm (triple adjustable)

Neuspeed: 25 / 25 mm (+ 28 mm rear; tube/hollow)

Black Forest Stabila: ? / 25 mm 

APR/Hotchkis: 27 / 27 mm (tube/hollow)

from:
http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=120841


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Aero dynamics

I'd like to talk about aerodynamics. Let's have a look at serious sportscars and some Golfs.


("Auftrieb" = lift; "Abtrieb" = downforce)

Golf Mk.V GTI:

Aerodynamische Balance

* A: 2.23 m²
* cw: 0.33
* index (cw × A): 0.74

* VA: 2 kg Lift
* HA: 37 kg downforce

bei 200 km/h (!!!)










All Golfs (mk.V + Mk.VI) have surprisingly low lift on front. Sadly lift on rear is significient ans also drag.

http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163575


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Weight Values

Rear Seat Backs [Total Weight = ~68.8lbs or ~1,101oz]
- Small Segment [Driver Side]: ~15.8lbs or ~253oz
- Large Segment [Passenger Side]: ~39.6lbs or ~634oz
- Rear Seat Cushion: ~13.4lbs or ~214oz

Misc Items
- Rear Seat Hinge Plastic Cover - 1oz
- Rear Seat Belt Buckle Assembly [Driver Side] - 0.72lbs or 11.5oz


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Bump for putting the missing pics back in place GreyTumpkin:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

MK5CNY said:


> Bump for putting the missing pics back in place GreyTumpkin:


lol, its facebook's fault...it appears they changed their url address for my pics.


----------



## W220s (Jul 8, 2011)

Is it true our engines has some form of VVT?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

W220s said:


> Is it true our engines has some form of VVT?


yes.

updating the pics in a few


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Can this finally get sticky?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

updated the pics


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

magics5rip said:


> 2.5 5 speed Tranny code HGR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From the spec sheet that I have, they list the following gear ratio's for the HGR trans:

1st 3.78
2nd 2.12 
3rd 1.36
4th 1.03
5th 0.77
Final 3.65

Fancy-schmancy-fred-inspired-graph up to 7200rpm (191mph lol!):









link to spec sheet: http://carreviewsandnews.com/images/2006vwrabbit/2006vwrabbittechspecs.pdf


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i guess this needs to be to be bumped!


----------



## Streetliight (Sep 5, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> i guess this needs to be to be bumped!


I'd never seen this, so I'm glad you bumped it! You should get paid to gather all this information together, it's all incredibly useful and interesting. Many thanks :thumbup:


----------



## G I Jew (Oct 10, 2011)

Brain hurts. So. Much. INFO!!!


----------



## Numbers123 (May 30, 2012)

How is this not sticky'ed??
I was searching for this!


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

SUBSCRIBED, more information is good.
Anyone know if there is a self study program for the 2.5L 5?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

zevion said:


> BGP/BGQ requires minimum 91 RON (which is 87 using (R+M)/2 as most all US gas pumps use).
> CBTA/CBUA requires minimum 95 RON (which is 89 using (R+M)/2). ...


Source?

My 2011 CBTA 2.5l requires minimum 91RON/87(R+M)/2 according to the plaque on the gas door.

I'm fully aware that the 2.5l benefits from higher octane fuel, but nothing more than 87 octane is technically required.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Agreed...87 is all you need unless tuned or turbo'd required. I do throw in the high test with the prices as low as they are for cleaning out the fuel inj system once a month. When the prices go back up I'll do it once in the Fall and once in the Spring.


----------



## mkV Fanatic (Oct 23, 2014)

MK5CNY said:


> Agreed...87 is all you need unless tuned or turbo'd required. I do throw in the high test with the prices as low as they are for cleaning out the fuel inj system once a month. When the prices go back up I'll do it once in the Fall and once in the Spring.


So you're telling me that I'm the only one who puts 93 octane in every single time I fill up??? I have a 2.5L no tune or turbo. Yet


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mkV Fanatic said:


> So you're telling me that I'm the only one who puts 93 octane in every single time I fill up???


ever since my car was completely stock, all i've used is 93. its only been~3 $ more per tank, at 4 tanks a month.. means 12 bucks a months, or ~150 a year.

I can live with that.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Yup, you two are the only ones. :laugh:

I typically get 380 miles per tank, but have pushed it to 429 on 87oct.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I've always run 94 oct, ever since i got the car.


----------



## tagsvags (Nov 25, 2005)

Have always run 93 octane, Shell V-power seems to agree with my 2.5L.
Will also be using 93 octane when I get the 1.8T latter this year.


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

I tend to use 89 - how long does it take for the EM to adjust to higher octane? A couple of tanks?


----------



## Zoolook_ (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been using 93 now for three tanks. Anecdotally it feels like there is more torque at the low end, especially in 4th between 40 and 60 mph, but gas mileage seems slightly worse (35.7mpg cruising at 72 rather than 37.9 I get with 89). 

Nothing conclusive, but my car is all stock. It might make more difference if I had some modifications.


----------



## ebels3 (Mar 15, 2015)

thygreyt said:


> Aero dynamics
> 
> I'd like to talk about aerodynamics. Let's have a look at serious sportscars and some Golfs.
> 
> ...


That's why you can take corners so hard in them.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ebels3 (Mar 15, 2015)

mkV Fanatic said:


> So you're telling me that I'm the only one who puts 93 octane in every single time I fill up??? I have a 2.5L no tune or turbo. Yet


You're not alone.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------

